# Revolution DOG or CAT?



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I am treating my hedgehog at home for mites with revolution and was just wondering do I need to use the dog or the cat version? I have the dog version at home, so if I can use a smaller amount of that I would prefer to rather than buying a different one, otherwise I can order in the kitten/puppy pack of revolution from work. Also what is the dosage per gram?
Thanks!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

This dosage was given to me, by another breeder, and approved by my vet.

With Revolution for dogs, use a 22 gauge needle to form the drops (DO NOT INJECT). For a hedgehog that is:
up to 227 grams - 1 drop
228 - 454 grams - 2 drops
over 455 grams - 3 drops

if you use Revolution for puppy/kitten and cats, you need to double the dose.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgiepets said:


> This dosage was given to me, by another breeder, and approved by my vet.
> 
> With Revolution for dogs, use a 22 gauge needle to form the drops (DO NOT INJECT). For a hedgehog that is:
> up to 227 grams - 1 drop
> ...


R the active ingredients the same :?:


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

The active ingredient is Selamectin. The puppy/kitten and cat is 60 (mg/mL), the dog is 120 (mg/mL).


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgiepets said:


> The active ingredient is Selamectin. The puppy/kitten and cat is 60 (mg/mL), the dog is 120 (mg/mL).


Thanks  i will be getting the kitten version(my vet dont sell the puppy kind).
Does anyone know if it takes a prescription :?:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm interested in knowing if there is anything you can use besides Revolution that is safe for hedgehog's.

I know you can order revolution but I was wondering if there was something else that my vet might carry.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Hedgiepets said:


> This dosage was given to me, by another breeder, and approved by my vet.
> 
> With Revolution for dogs, use a 22 gauge needle to form the drops (DO NOT INJECT). For a hedgehog that is:
> up to 227 grams - 1 drop
> ...


Thank you so much. I've picked up a syringe with a 22 gauge needle and I'm about to treat my hedgehog so thanks for the dosaging! I was just wondering whether your vet/breeder recommended repeating the dose in 1 month? I also have a 7 week only tiny little hedgehog, who was treated before I got her. But she was only treated with 1 drop of the cat revolution - so do you think she needs a second treatment?


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> I'm interested in knowing if there is anything you can use besides Revolution that is safe for hedgehog's.
> 
> I know you can order revolution but I was wondering if there was something else that my vet might carry.


I know the vet where I work does not carry revolution, but thankfully I had some on hand from the other vet clinic where I take my dogs. They do carry another heartworm medication called "Advantage" which also treats mites...at least it does in dogs and cats. I have never heard of this being used on hedgehogs, so I would ABSOLUTELY ask your vet about it before even considering using it, but this is the only other thing out there that I know of. I do also know it's fairly safe on other animals as far as I'm concerned because I know that a lot of dogs have died/gotten very sick from revolution who can take this medication without any side effects.

Revolution however, is also carried by many dog/cat vets, so even if your exotic vet doesn't carry it, they could very easily fax a prescription over to another clinic for you to pick it up there.

Hope this helps!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Hedgiepets said:
> 
> 
> > The active ingredient is Selamectin. The puppy/kitten and cat is 60 (mg/mL), the dog is 120 (mg/mL).
> ...


Yes I'm pretty sure it does require a prescription when you get it from a vet clinic. However a "prescription" often means that you just need to call it in, and if it's an exotic vet, they will more likely than not sell it to you over the counter without needing an examination of your hedgie (since let's face it testing for mites is more pain for our little hedgies than it's worth!)

However, you can probably order it online from some drug companies, without needing a vet's approval too.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

SnufflePuff said:


> Shelbys Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in knowing if there is anything you can use besides Revolution that is safe for hedgehog's.
> ...


That does help! thank you very much My vet Does carry Advantage So I will ask if it's Hedgie safe.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I know that in Alberta Canada, revolution is sold over the counter so no prescription is needed, you can just go in and ask for it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

nikki said:


> I know that in Alberta Canada, revolution is sold over the counter so no prescription is needed, you can just go in and ask for it.


Canada rocks here in nc(usa) i must get a script :shock:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LarryT said:


> nikki said:
> 
> 
> > I know that in Alberta Canada, revolution is sold over the counter so no prescription is needed, you can just go in and ask for it.
> ...


After doing some checking with my vet. and a few other vets. i found that a Prescription is not needed to purchase Revolution for cats.
Revolution for dogs does require a prescription(the dog must have a current negitive heartworm test) to purchase.
So i will just use the cat version online so it can be delivered to my door.
I live in NC(USA) so i don't know if it's the same everywhere.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

LarryT said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > nikki said:
> ...


I believe it is actually the same everywhere. Cats don't get heartworm the way dogs do since most of them are indoor and heartworm is transfered by mosquitoes, so revolution is really only used on them for the mites/fleas/ticks/etc. Dogs however do get heartworm quite frequently and it is neccessary to be sure they don't have it before prescribing the medication. I think the only thing with the cat revolution is that you have to double the dose as stated above. Mind you my little hedgie was treated as a preventative before I got her, and they only used one drop of cat revolution behind the ears since she's under 200g.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SnufflePuff or anybody  do u think it's best to use as a preventative or just when needed


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would only use when needed, but this is coming from a single-hedgie owner, where it's very unlikely that Lily would get mites from anything, now that I have her on liners. I don't know if someone's opinion may differ from having more hedgehogs, or having lots of rescues coming in and out.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

The only reason I treated Puff was cause she was losing A LOT of quills and is too old to still be quilling that much. My baby Chloe was treated with one drop of cat revolution before I got her as a prevenative, but I wouldn't do it unless you really think they've got mites. 

Just so everyone knows, I think the dosage posted earlier in this thread is actually a bit off. I mentioned to Nancy that I treated Puff with 2 drops of dog revolution and that she's been not eating as much dry kibble lately, and she said that was too high a dosage and may have even made her a little sick. So my advice: Get your vet to dose it for you, it's probably the safest way, and I've read/heard so many different dosings that I don't know what's what :? 

Maybe we can get a sticky posted at the top of a health forum with the correct dosing, so that people don't home treat with the wrong ones like I did  All I can say is thank god it's revolution and not ivermectin!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Revolution is pretty darn difficult to overdose but dog strength is double what cat, kitten and puppy strength is. 

Correct dose for cat or kitten Revolution is, .01 ml per 400grams of weight. To verify, Point, zero, one ml. ml's are the same as cc. .01 ml works out to a small drop but .01 is the correct dose.

Because I have moms and babies that are on shavings I treat as needed if someone is scratching excessively or loosing excessive amounts of quills. For the babies, if there are no signs of scratching or any concerns, I ask the new parents if they want the baby treated as a preventative. Most say no. Although Revolution is safe, it is still a chemical and I do not believe in treating without reason. As the saying goes, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am sorry, but I need to argue. With using the needle, I do believe my dosage is smaller. As I said, this was approved by the vet.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Lilysmommy said:


> I would only use when needed, but this is coming from a single-hedgie owner, where it's very unlikely that Lily would get mites from anything, now that I have her on liners. I don't know if someone's opinion may differ from having more hedgehogs, or having lots of rescues coming in and out.


Just an FYI, annecdotally it's believed by some that mites exist on hedgehogs all the time at subclinical levels and that a mite bloom can be a warning that there is an underlying illness or that excessive stress can cause them to show. So keeping a single hedgehog on liners is no assurance that you'll be mite-free.



Nancy said:


> As the saying goes, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".


 What she said.


----------



## marissa.peterson (Apr 16, 2015)

HedgeMom said:


> Just an FYI, annecdotally it's believed by some that mites exist on hedgehogs all the time at subclinical levels and that a mite bloom can be a warning that there is an underlying illness or that excessive stress can cause them to show. So keeping a single hedgehog on liners is no assurance that you'll be mite-free.
> 
> What she said.


I just learned/was told the same thing from my vet. Rosie has been on liners for 8 months. The last weeek she was losing ~15 quills a day. Treating for mites now. She explained it as "all hedgehogs have a tiny population of mites, and it normally doesn't bother them. But, it seems they are bothering Rosie, so we're going to treat for them before looking into other causes" meaning more expensive tests.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is from 2009, please check the date on a thread before posting on it. Thanks!


----------

